# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Κλουβί παπαγάλου με ...κλουβί παπαγάλου!

## Antigoni87

Ανταλλάσσεται το παραπάνω ολοκαίνουριο κλουβί (το αγόρασα πριν 1,5 μήνα περίπου, όταν μου χάρισε η Βίκυ τον εικονιζόμενο μικρό μου Δαρβίνο!
Το κλουβί από κάγκελο σε κάγκελο (χωρίς τον πάτο δηλαδή) έχει διαστάσεις 28cm πλάτος, 54cm μήκος και 62cm ύψος. Είναι μάρκας FOP και έχει συρταράκι. Οι πόρτες ανοίγουν προς τα πάνω και βρίσκονται στα πλαϊνά του κλουβιού. 
Το ανταλλάσσω με άλλο κλουβί, πάλι για το ίδιο παπαγαλάκι, γιατί αυτό δεν τον βολεύει πολύ λόγω πλάτους. Χοροπηδάει συνεχώς (ενώ άλλα κοκατίλ, όπως ο Φλόυντ μου, σκαρφαλώνουν περισσότερο) και θα προτιμούσα να έχει λίγο μικρότερο μήκος πχ αλλά μεγαλύτερο πλάτος. Αυτό που ανταλλάσσω είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο και για ένα κοκατίλ, και για ζευγάρι lovebirds, και για άλλες μιρκόσωμες ράτσες αλλά νομίζω όχι για μπάτζι γιατί έχει σχετικά μεγάλο κενό ανάμεσα στα καγκελάκια. Αν σας βρίσκεται κάποιο σε καλή κατάσταση αλλά πιο "τετράγωνο" από το δικό μου, πείτε! ::

----------


## marlene

*Αντιγόνη, δες λίγο εδώ..! 

[ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Κλουβί με μικρότερο*

----------


## giotakismille

Καταρχας μενουμε (εγω Βεροια εσυ Αθηνα)μακρια αλλα ενδιαφερομαι.στοιχεια του κλουβιου που προσφερω(μεσα εχω κοκατιλ)
μηκος:59
πλατος:μαζι με τον πατο 37
φαρδος:40,8
ειναι ασπρο σαν το δκο σου.ο πατος βγαινει σαν σερταρι.ειναι σε καλη κατασταση

----------


## Antigoni87

Παναγιώτα μου, αν μπορείς ανέβασε μια φωτό! Αν μου κάνει το δικό σου, ελπίζω να βρούμε τρόπο να κάνουμε την ανταλλαγή  :Happy: 

*Μαρλενάκι μου, ευχαριστώ για το λινκ  ::   :Love0007:

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπορεί να κλείσει η αγγελία! Τα βρήκαμε με την Αθηνά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! (Μάρλεν, ιδιαίτερες ευχαριστίες σ εσένα κοριτσάκι μου!  :Bug Dance: )

----------

